# Blood Moon



## Warrigal (Jul 27, 2018)

I wasn't awake early enough to watch the eclipse but our son in law was, ready with his camera. Don't ask me how he did this. It was taken from the Gold Coast (SE Queensland)


----------



## Keesha (Jul 27, 2018)

This is fantastic Warrigal. Your son in law is quite talented.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2018)

Fabulous!


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jul 28, 2018)

Extraordinary ! 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 28, 2018)

That’s very well done!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2018)

Great shot!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 28, 2018)

very nice


----------



## jujube (Jul 28, 2018)

WOW!  I would hang that on my wall any day!


----------

